# HLVW Course for Reserves this summer?



## cbt arms sub tech (11 Apr 2005)

Does anyone in the combat service support trade know if Borden or anywhere is offering a HLVW course, wouldn't mind obtaining this course, anyknow have access to what Borden is offering this summer, please IM if you do!


----------



## 762gunner (1 Jul 2005)

Suggest talking with your nearest Reserve Svc Bn.  They might know probably more than anyone else.  If not during the summer, then they would know of a weekend course scheduled after summer training.

     Good luck.


----------

